# Need help with rescued feral pigeon ASAP!



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

I rescued a feral pigeon around a week back, it was around 12 days old at the time, ever since i have been using the resources from this forum as a guide to take care of it. This is my very first post though!

The pigeon wasn't moving much for the first couple of days, but he is fine now and jumps around and pecks at everything(Its been around a week), but I have run into some trouble regarding its behavior the last two days hes been extremely lively especially after feeding time and wants to be out of his cage, he screeches when i put him in, so I decided to let him explore and just bring him in at evening or when I am not around to keep an eye on him. 
Today he made his first flight, he flew up to his cage (around half a meter (1.6ft)) and then flew up to my fence, i panicked and put him back in his cage, he put of such a tantrum, but he still has a fair amount of yellow hair on his head, and he cant eat on his own! but he wants to fly around the place and im scared he wont survive.
As i write this hes staring at me from his cage and pecking at the door, I really want him to be free, but i dont think he can make it yet. So i decided to get a big dog cage today for him to practice flying without getting lost. There are also a local group of pigeons that came to see him, and he was excited(i guess), So i plan to keep his cage near the other pigeons so he can interact with them.
Hes most probably 17-20 days, is this the right time for them to learn to fly? and how do i give him the necessary training he needs to fly properly without him getting lost, or eaten up. And incase i let him to fly around is he old enough to identify his cage and come back? or will he get lost?
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is much too young to be free flying outside. Rather bring him inside where he can practise flying. He should also be able to eat all kinds of seeds before you release him. Wait another month before releasing him.

It's good that you are keeping him outside in a cage so that he can get used to being outdoors and also get to know the area. Do you feed the local pigeons? Even after releasing, he will come back for food. Being raised by humans, they don't know where to find food so will still be dependant upon you regarding that.

When you think he is ready, just open the door and let him go out by himself. There's still a chance that he won't survive, it is a risk you will be taking.


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, I let him inside and he now spends his day walking around the house and he also has calmed down a lot.
He still doesn't eat by himself, I throw some grains around his new cage but he doesn't seem to be interested instead, when he's hungry he starts getting cranky and screeching until I feed him.
Yes, I do feed the local pigeons, but only on the weekends I'm guessing ill keep him in his cage when the other pigeons come to feed, so maybe he can make friends.
If he can't survive outside, I don't think I'll release him but ill think about that later.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Offer him different kinds of seeds, start of with small roundish seeds. Put these in a small bowl and "play" with the seeds by using your fingers. This will get him interested. Your fingers need to show him what to eat, they view our fingers as the source of food. Do the same with a small bowl of water. You can also dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in the water to get him to drink.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't really start flying until they are about a month or so old. Then they can leave the nest and the parents can teach them about eating on their own. They don't know how to do that at this age, as they have been fed by the parents. Try using your finger to peck at the seed, like a beak. Try some wild bird seed mix (not sunflower seeds). A mix. Or a dove mix would be good.


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

Alright, so Ive tried feeding him wild bird seed and also tried pecking the seeds with my hand he doesn't seem to be much interested in them, but yesterday I threw in a couple of rice grains and he started pecking them, is it fine for him to eat rice?. On a side note he now knows how to drink water by himself, the dipping his beak in water thing worked !
Also why does he keep screeching whenever he sees/ hears me?, I feed him around 20 ml of formula twice a day so I don't think hes hungry, and all his feathers especially under his wings have started to grow too, and there are only a few yellow hairs remaining on him. Does he screech because hes scared of people?, he stops screeching if I keep quiet or break eye contact with him. 
Is that normal for little pigeons?, or am I doing something wrong?
I'm attaching some pictures of him, is he doing okay? The picture of him with all the yellow hair is after I found him. (Its hard to take his picture he keeps moving)


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

I think the screeching means he is excited and wants to be fed. From the little experience I've had, the squabs always start squeaking when they see their parents, usually because they want\expect to be fed. So at the very least, he probably considers you a food source. He might also consider you to be his parent.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

20 ml twice daily is not enough for a pigeon that size. They need about 30 ml 3 times daily. You can add some small seeds to his formula so that he can get used to them. You will need to be patient with him starting to eat seeds. Rice is not very nutritious rather try a dove mixture that has small seeds. Be patient and keep on playing with the seeds. Feed him 30 ml of formula in the morning and then concentrate on getting him to eat seeds. If necessary, then give another 30 ml in the evening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina is right. He is screeching to be fed. He isn't getting enough to eat. And rice isn't very nutritious. It's okay to mix some in with his seed, but not enough nutrition to just feed rice. He will eventually learn to eat the other seeds. Are you feeding him with formula?


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

Okay, I will start feeding him 30ml of formula twice/ thrice a day, thank you for letting me know!
Yes Ive been feeding him formula but not kaytee exact (I cant find it here),
I use this recipe in found on this site, is the okay?
3/4 cup Pigeon grain (cracked corn,milo,wheat)
2/4 cup Split dried green peas
2/4 cup Rolled oats
2/4 cup Parakeet seed
1/4 cup High protien dog food
1 cup chick starter/ I dont use this
1 or 2 tsp of wheat germ oil

Also he seems to not be very keen on eating formula nowadays but he likes peas a lot, if i were to feed him peas to substitute the formula at least once a day how many peas do i need to feed him?
And I want to feed him corn, can i give him the dried kernels or should i give him the soft corn?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you talking about the frozen peas that was defrosted in lukewarm water? If so, he will need about 30-40 peas 3 times daily. They quickly learn to eat the peas by themselves, so always leave a small bowl of peas with him. That will actually be the best option for now. Once he is able to eat the peas by himself, you can start adding some small seeds and he will eventually start eating them as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas would be better than corn. And hard dry corn is hard to digest. The defrosted peas are easy to digest.


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi, and thanks for the quick reply!
I will start feeding him peas from tomorrow thrice a day.


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

I started feeding him peas today, and he didn't want to eat any formula!, also his poop has turned green now, is that because of the peas?, when he was feeding him formula he had black poop with a white mass in the middle, but now it's kinda green.
Are just peas enough for him to provide all the necessary nutrition he needs? (cos he doesn't seem to be Intrested in formula anymore)


----------



## peejay (Nov 15, 2018)

When I've looked after young pigeons, I've only fed them peas and because of that the droppings were dark greenish. You can post a picture for a better idea on whether the stools are normal. 
Eventually they start eating on their own so you can wean them off the pea diet.
Bear in mind not an expert. Just thought I could help. 🙂


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's normal for the droppings to be green and mushy when eating only peas. If you can get him to drink water, then you can add some vitamins and he will benefit from that. When he starts pecking the peas from your fingers (they sometimes do when you are not quick enough with the feeding), then put some in a bowl and he will be able to eat them by himself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can even leave seed in a dish in his cage, and eventually he will start pecking them when he is ready, as they are naturally curious.
Make sure the crop is emptying before feeding him again.


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

*There is small cyst kinda thing on his wings!*

So when i was feeding him today i saw a small pea sized cyst on his wings. It wasn't there all this while, i'm pretty sure!
Can someone please tell me what it is, is he gonna be fine?

View attachment 71068


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

peejay said:


> When I've looked after young pigeons, I've only fed them peas and because of that the droppings were dark greenish. You can post a picture for a better idea on whether the stools are normal.
> Eventually they start eating on their own so you can wean them off the pea diet.
> Bear in mind not an expert. Just thought I could help. 🙂


Alright im attaching a picture, Is it normal?


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

Marina B said:


> It's normal for the droppings to be green and mushy when eating only peas. If you can get him to drink water, then you can add some vitamins and he will benefit from that. When he starts pecking the peas from your fingers (they sometimes do when you are not quick enough with the feeding), then put some in a bowl and he will be able to eat them by himself.


Yes, he started eating peas from my hand today, I will put them in bowl today so he can eat by himself!


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

*Update*

Happy New Year Everyone!
Its been around a month since i found her, she is now very good at flying indoors and also started cooing a week back (she was squeaking in the morning, and then suddenly made a cooo noise!). The vet says that one or both of her parents are most likely homers.
She has made the fridge top her home now and occasionally flies over to peck around and take shinny things. 
I think shes going through her first molt now and a white patch is forming on her nose, she also plays this new game of offering me her fallen feathers. 
I leave her outside for a while everyday, in a modified dog cage which she uses to take a bath, but flies back inside as soon as its opened.
What should I do after this, should I get her a friend??


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, a mate will be a good option. You are not sure about the gender, so rather get a female and see how things turn out. Careful about letting her outside, she might just get spooked by something and will fly away.

If you have the space, a nice aviary will be perfect for them to have a long happy life together. You can always post photo's so that we can make recommendations.


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

I thought it was a male, but the vet told me shes most likely female... Should I still be safe and get a female ?
Yes I have a decent amount of space, I was thinking about building an aviary, Ill post some pictures soon !


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Two females can get along. Two males wont.


----------



## immanuel97 (Dec 2, 2018)

*Pigeon Tape Worm*

I had started dissolving garlic in her water for the last couple of days, (Vet told me to do that).
Today there was the slender worm like thing sticking out of her vent, almost spaghetti like, It looked like a tape worm so I though Id try pulling it out , after an hour of careful pulling I managed to get the whole thing out (Disgusting !!).
Its almost as big as a noddle. Shes fine now and playing around and Im trying to figure out how she got infected.
She has to cages, a small cage inside the house to keep her inside at night(that I clean every night). The other cage is a big dog cage where I let her out to peck around and play for around 5 - 6 hours. (I clean and disinfect that every two days).
I found her a month back hiding under some garbage with fleas and pigeon flies on her, I gave her a bath with baby shampoo and some detol diluted in water. I didn't have anything else at the time and It seemed to the the job. After that she has her own bath.
I don't know how she got worms, what do u guys think?
Also how do I get rid of them,(I hope that this one was the only worm and there aren't more inside her). The vet tells me to keep giving her garlic water but is that enough?? 
Im uploading a picture of the worm and some pictures of her, do u guys think shes doing fine ?


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*vermin-worms*



immanuel97 said:


> I had started dissolving garlic in her water for the last couple of days, (Vet told me to do that).
> Today there was the slender worm like thing sticking out of her vent, almost spaghetti like, It looked like a tape worm so I though Id try pulling it out , after an hour of careful pulling I managed to get the whole thing out (Disgusting !!).
> Its almost as big as a noddle. Shes fine now and playing around and Im trying to figure out how she got infected.
> She has to cages, a small cage inside the house to keep her inside at night(that I clean every night). The other cage is a big dog cage where I let her out to peck around and play for around 5 - 6 hours. (I clean and disinfect that every two days).
> ...


--dear Immanuel,got your message,-those things are ugly,-good find--keep informed when you find time..sincerely james waller


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She will need to be dewormed for tapeworm. But there are many things the vets give that are toxic to pigeons, so please check back here when you find something before getting it. Not sure what you have there. Would be helpful if someone from your area would come on and help with what to get.


----------

